

Disguise that you're on Facebook with FacebookCamo - sirchadlington
http://www.facebookcamo.com
Really cool bookmarklet tool that changes Facebook to look like more 'official' websites so you can browse Facebook without getting caught at work! Also they have another bookmarklet that can make you look popular and have lots of notifications in case a pretty girl walks by your desk.
======
sirchadlington
I've been told they are adding new themes soon that are more generic for U.S.
and international users!

